# 3 شرائط للشهيد العظيم ( ابونا سمعان الاخميمى ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر.



## بولا وديع (9 أغسطس 2011)

نبذه عن سيرة القديس الشهيد العظيم
ابونا سمعان الاخميمي

++هو من اولاد الانبا توماس السائح. وعاش فى القرن الرابع الميلادى. فى الجبل الغربى بسوهاج.
++وكان له موهبة اخراج الارواح الشريرة وشفاء المرضى وعمل المعجزات
++وقد نال اكليل الشهادة على يد الامبراطور دقلديانوس فى القرن الرابع الميلادى.
++ وكان ضمن ??40 شهيدا فى ذلك

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

+++ وصول جسد القديس سمعان الاخميمى الى الكنيسة +++

++ وصل جسد القديس سمعان الاخميمي الى كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بمم مركز تلا
 منوفية سنة 1997من يد جناب الاب الموقر ابونا عبد المسيح راعى كنيسة السيدة العذراء بشارع الجيش بالقاهرة.
++ واخذت هذه الجوهرة المقدسة التى هى جزء من رفات القديس الشهيد العظيم ابونا سمعان الاخميمى من اديرة اخميم.
++ وبعد ما استلم ابونا ابانوب الجسد المقدس ودخل به فاحت رائحة بخور عطرة جدا وملئت المكان.
++ وابتداء القديس سمعان الاخميمى يعمل بقوة فى اخراج الارواح الشريرة وشفاء المرضى وعمل المعجزات .
++فهو لا يرد احد الا ونال سؤالة وباركة وبارك كل من معة.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
تمجيد ابونا القديس سمعان الاخميمي

بنيوت افا سمعان

فى كنيسة الابرار الشهداء الاطهار قائم بكل وقار
بصلاة روحانية وحياة الهية مع الـه البرية
الجهاد فى الصلوات وخشوع بمطانيات عشرات السنوات
عشرات القداسات ومداومة عشيات على مر السنوات
يا سائح من السواح معطى الكل بسماح بالبركة والنجاح
ياكنيسة الايمان شهدائك فى كل مكان ضمنهم ابونا سمعان
الناس كانت كتير تسابقوا صغير وكبير على نيل الاكاليل

اتعذبت ايام وتلذذت بالالام بجهاد الى الامــــــام
فى عصرك نالوا الاكاليل مارجرجس الامـــير وأبانوب الصغير
وهبك رب السموات عطايا كتير ومعجزات لكل جيل ات وفات
وقال تقبل الشفاعات وكمان اى صلوات فى كل الاوقات
بسلطان الكهنوت واكليل على الراس محطوط جعلت الشيطان مربوط
ده لجم كل الشياطين وله اصبحوا مطيعين وللهاوية مطروحين
فرح الانبا توماس ورنت الاجراس وباركت كل الناس
اذكرنا فى صلواتك وفى كل طلباتك مع كل مطنياتك
شفاعته تكون معنا ولصلواتنا تسمعنا ليكون الرب معنا

تفسير اسمك فى افواه كل المؤمنين الكل يقولون يا اله ابونا سمعان اعنا اجمعين.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

++++عيد دخول جسد الشهيد سمعان الأخميمى لكنيسة العذراء ببمم مركز تلا محافظة المنوفية يوم 30 يونيو من كل عام++++

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
شفاعة القديس الشهيد العظيم ابونا سمعان الاخميمي
تكون معنا
أمــيــــن.​


----------



## بولا وديع (9 أغسطس 2011)

*الشريط الاول - شفيع المتعبين للشماس/انطوان ابراهيم عياد.*







الشريط الاول - شفيع المتعبين
للشماس/انطوان ابراهيم عياد

الترانيم

ابونا سمعان ياصلاه
شفيع المتعبين
بحر التجارب
اكسيوس ياابونا سمعان
ياظلمة مالك
ياطوباوى ياابونا سمعان
مع شرى بتساهل


















اخترسيرفر
Size : 39 MB
     (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
رابط سريع
filekeen

يوجد هنا 14 سيرفر
*mirrorcreator*




​


----------



## بولا وديع (9 أغسطس 2011)

*الشريط الثانى - تلميذ الانبا توماس - لفريق بداية جديدة .*







الشريط الثانى - تلميذ الانبا توماس
لفريق بداية جديدة

الترانيم

مقدمة
بحبك يامريم
حبيبتنا كلنا
معجزات
راهب وواهب
ياابونا سمعان
ياماما ياعدرا


















اخترسيرفر
Size : 30 MB
     (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
رابط سريع
filekeen

يوجد هنا 14 سيرفر
*mirrorcreator*




​


----------



## بولا وديع (9 أغسطس 2011)

*الشريط الثالث - رجل الايمان - لفريق بداية جديدة*






الشريط الثالث - رجل الايمان
لفريق بداية جديدة

الترانيم

ابن العدرا
السلام لكى يامريم
رجل الايمان
ضاقت الدنيا
طوباك ياابونا سمعان
قولت التمجيد
ياشفيعة 
ياعدرا ياامى

تــابعونا كـل ماهـو جـديد وحــصرى دائمــا
على منتدى اجنحة النسور - جزيرة الحصريات


















اخترسيرفر
Size : 35 MB
     (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
رابط سريع
filekeen

يوجد هنا 14 سيرفر
*mirrorcreator*

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة




















​


----------



## wael_raft2007 (9 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل وجارى  التحميل

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## بولا وديع (14 أغسطس 2011)

wael_raft2007 قال:


> موضوع جميل وجارى  التحميل
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​



*مرسى ليك حبيب قلبى على مرورك
صلى من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2012)

شكرا خالص اخ بولا

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------

